# Mk4 Seat Swap: 1999 Leathers into 2003 Golf



## SlimMJS (Feb 7, 2004)

So I got this wicked good deal on a set of tan leather seats from Pete! Cleaned them up really nice and installed. Let me start out by saying: THE REAR SEATS LOOK SO EFFING HAWT! I LOVE LEATHER. SH!T LOOKS RICH. First issue I notice is that the electrical plugs do not match  I know the 1999's are heated and the 2003's are not, but I wanted to try them out anyways without the heated part. I DO NOT CARE ABOUT MAKING THEM HEATED AT THIS TIME. Are there adapters or do I need to hack apart another set of seats for the plugs?

2003's, unheated

IMG_1116 by matthewslimmer, on Flickr

1999's, leather heated

IMG_1113 by matthewslimmer, on Flickr

Nathan was kind enough to lend me his wire pin removal tools and they worked wonderfully! Downside is that a few of the wires did not match up properly. 

I have a 2003 Golf, the leather seats are from a 1999 Jetta. It seems that the 2003 may have a more complex airbag system than the older mk4s. The 3-wire plug (brown/blue/black) went fine. This is probably for the seatbelts or something. But the 2003 has a plug with brown/yellow/blue/green which is part of the airbag system, I believe. The 1999 leathers have only 2 wires brown/yellow. I can't tell in the bentley wiring diagrams what these other blue/green wire are for or where they go, but the plug is listed on the page for airbag stuff.

Will safety be compromised by not connecting these two (blue/green) wires?

I've searched here but all I can find is various versions of "how to get heated seats in your non-heated mk4"

OLD plug with 3 wires. This one transferred FINE









This is the 4 wire connector from the 2003 seats

















these are the 2 wires from the 1999 seats that seem like they are part of the same airbag system, with less wires.









see dates stamped on both

















WTF is this lame connector on the 2003?









wiring diagrams

















No AIRBAG light is good. 

KNOWING that the car is safe and that the airbag system is working properly is BETTER.

Thanks for any help you can give me!!!
--Matthew


----------



## SlimMJS (Feb 7, 2004)

bump


----------



## DrFrisker (Mar 19, 2009)

opcorn:


----------

